# Another crashed GTO



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Just saw this on a salvage auction I was looking at.
Makes you wonder how many of these cars have ended up this way. 
I have seen quite a few lately.

Brent


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's just a scratch, it can be buffed out.

I wonder how the driver made out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's got nice rims. :/


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i don even know what to say!:confused


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Wax on wax off. Hope the occupants were OK, but I doubt that was the case. Looks like they used the jaws of life to extricate...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

You guys sure thats a car?

Poor goat, hope the driver is okay.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

That dont look to good.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Found another one tonight. Check out the mileage!
Someone will probably rebuild this one.
Brent


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

thats scary... i hope whoever is ok.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The more these guys go "bowling" with their cars, the more valuable the ones that are still intact, (HOPEFULLY) will become [at a much faster pace]. 

Breaking the total Units down and subtracting for the loss of EWEs. Hypotenuse of the deceased from the living calculated on the estimated projected percentages of the overall units in the long term.......

40,766 total units
50% (estimated) Resting in PIECE
20,383 left

20,383 divided by 52 states= 392 cars per state.

392 cars per state, subtract 10% per year on Goat Funerals = 39 cars per state per year meeting the big white goat in the sky.

Based on this carefully calculated percentage... :willy: In 10 more years, there will be none left. This means, (based on the Barrett Jackson Sliding Rule of appreciation......) In just 10 years the lucky ones BY CHANCE who have beaten the odds who have a 2004-2006 GTO unscathed could yield a nice return a lot sooner than Steve Davis (President of Barrett Jackson) great grandson who hasn't been born yet can set. 

Now for those of us who have the complete SAP on their car, which is even less than the overall percentages of 04-06 GTO's this means the value of the car will OMG quadruple per quarter. Based on this estimate, the CAR SPECULATORS will drive the cost of these cars up NOW. This automaticaly transpires a 1,000.785% increase in value on the sort term. 

In layman's terms.......A complete SAP car is worth 330,259.05 NOW!!!!. And to think the Older GTO guys who bashed the new style... My view of Bob Lutz has changed. He knew what he was doing all along. 

So........ for those looking for a new GTO mine with the SAP can be had.. for........... 330.2K.

The hell with WALL Street, the money is in GTO's.


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The more these guys go "bowling" with their cars, the more valuable the ones that are still intact, (HOPEFULLY) will become [at a much faster pace].
> 
> Breaking the total Units down and subtracting for the loss of EWEs. Hypotenuse of the deceased from the living calculated on the estimated projected percentages of the overall units in the long term.......
> 
> ...


Vic, You have waaaay to much free time to figure all that up!!! :lol:
Brent


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

revsitup said:


> Vic, You have waaaay to much free time to figure all that up!!! :lol:
> Brent


Well, as I see what is going on, on Wall Street, and see my 401K continuing to plummet, I have to look at other sources of investments. I have a gold mine in the garage and just realized it's "capital worth." :rofl::rofl:


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> It's just a scratch, it can be buffed out.
> 
> I wonder how the driver made out.


If he made it out...?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hell If I know, it doesn't look anyone could survive that but ya never know.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The more these guys go "bowling" with their cars, the more valuable the ones that are still intact, (HOPEFULLY) will become [at a much faster pace].
> 
> Breaking the total Units down and subtracting for the loss of EWEs. Hypotenuse of the deceased from the living calculated on the estimated projected percentages of the overall units in the long term.......
> 
> ...


Not how we would like our Goats to become rare, but I must agree with your numbers even though they may not be 100% Mathematically correct. I was thinking of a high speed freeway run later today; on second thought I’ll pass and let her chill in the garage…


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Sick*

That's had to hurt!
:agree


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> i don even know what to say!:confused


I know...OUUUUUUUUUUUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTO-SRI (Sep 21, 2008)

revsitup said:


> Found another one tonight. Check out the mileage!
> Someone will probably rebuild this one.
> Brent



this guys gto was only 9k must be new to V8s after wrecking that quick


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Definitly our cars will be worth alot soon if things keep going this way.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw a Brazen Orange Goat on a flatbed tonight. It didn't look totaled, but the driver's side front wheel was pushed back towards the door. It saddens me to see so many wrecked GTO's, especially with the limited numbers produced.


On a lighter note, put some American Racing long tubes and the Corsa Sport mufflers on the Z recently, went from 444rwhp to 466rwhp. Still waiting on the LPE CAI, which my shop says will add another 20. :cool


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

this is nothing. i seen at spaldings, a BRAND NEW c6, only the running gear. the body was outside. had 64 miles on it


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm guessing that most of the wrecked cars were driven by very young and/or inexperienced drivers. The GTO is simply not the car for the judgement impaired. If I'd had one when I was in my 20's, I'd have wrecked it for certain. My judgement wasn't much better in my thirties but at least my driving skills had improved. In my 60s now and while my driving skills have long since leveled off, my judgement continues to improve. "Every man should know his limits." A great quote to keep in mind when firing up your Goat.


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

One more bites the dust
Brent


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

revsitup said:


> One more bites the dust
> Brent


Damn that looks really bad.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

revsitup said:


> One more bites the dust
> Brent


Holy crap did a freakin' mountain collapse on that car?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Geez, imagine being a passenger (either front or back) in that car? Boy if this keeps up, only the board members here will be left...not that I am suggesting that we are the responsible ones or anything :cheers No wonder I never see any of these cars around...they are disappearing faster than they sold!


----------



## NICEGUY06 (Nov 7, 2008)

And to think I was going to bye 1 more a silver 1 with 18's and red int and now I am going to seeing all of the one's disappearing


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

revsitup said:


> One more bites the dust
> Brent


Painful photos. I hope all made it out alive with limbs still attached. One more IBM down for the count and not getting up...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTOJon said:


> Geez, imagine being a passenger (either front or back) in that car? Boy if this keeps up, only the board members here will be left...not that I am suggesting that we are the responsible ones or anything :cheers No wonder I never see any of these cars around...they are disappearing faster than they sold!


It's true of the classics too, alot of them were crashed in the first ten years of life. Every year there are less and less of them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> I'm guessing that most of the wrecked cars were driven by very young and/or inexperienced drivers. The GTO is simply not the car for the judgement impaired. If I'd had one when I was in my 20's, I'd have wrecked it for certain. My judgement wasn't much better in my thirties but at least my driving skills had improved. In my 60s now and while my driving skills have long since leveled off, my judgement continues to improve. "Every man should know his limits." A great quote to keep in mind when firing up your Goat.


i doubt the one calculated attrition rate of 50% but i've seen a lot of them on the boards that have been wrecked over the years. a lot of them have been younger drivers and most of those were "i was just driving along and the back end suddenly came out". that's little experience with RWD cars. take you foot off the gas.


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

*a few more crashed Goats SAD!*

Was checking out the salvage auction the other day & did a search for new GTOs. Could not believe how many more have been crashed. 
I have probably saw 30-45 just on this one auction site in the last 6 mo. to a year. There are all kinds of other salvage auctions that I have not even looked at either.
Makes you wonder what % of the total production have ended up like this!
I posted some pics of some of the ones I looked at. Not for the faint at heart. 

Brent


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

A few more


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i think i'm going to puke.....


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats it, I have got to stop!! Toooo depressing


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

...and the twenty somthings wonder why the insurance rates are so high...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Those cars are all fuc*ed up. Its really messed up seeing how people treat these cars.


----------



## aliencanuck (Aug 15, 2008)

revsitup said:


> Found another one tonight. Check out the mileage!
> Someone will probably rebuild this one.
> Brent


If that's an M6, that's a really rare car.

What's with the smashed up CGM's anyway?


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

wow. looks like they had plenty of room to go, no room to stop. most of the pictures posted are the GTO rear'ending someone else. 

i'd love to get my hands on one of those smashed cars. how much do they go for usually?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:cheers Thank god i purchased this car new and did not sell it in a moment of weakness when the economy and fuel took a turn!!arty: cant wait till the snow melts!! It is sad to see so many great GTO,s going Out that way!! Sure would be great to find a way to see whats left!!


----------

